# Suggestions Please



## Fishman12345 (May 31, 2016)

I need a center piece for my 60g and I have 15 Cherry Barbs 15 Gold Tetras (X-Rays) 10 Emerald Cories (Brochis Splendens) and want a Dwarf Cichlid in the Ram Family.
Any suggestions which one would work better. I'm getting conflicting reports. TIA


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Females are more docile than males. South American dwarf cichlids come to mind, like a German Blue Ram or a Bolivian Ram.


----------



## Fishman12345 (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for the reply and I also had it down to them two. I remember reading something I didn't like about the Bolivian but didn't pay much attention to it and need to find the article. Although there is a lot of misleading information on the net. But I have a little time and always try to slow it down and do it right the first time. 

I was going to get two male Honey Gourami's but I wanted more pop and that started me thinking about a solo Ram. I had a Power Blue DG in my other tank that I was going to move over and I called him Big Blue and his color was outstanding and he was my buddy. Had him a while and took him in when he wasn't doing well and when he was with me I took care of him and he was king of the tank and swam like he owned it and loved his Anacharis that I floated for him.

Once I get my phone straighten out with sending pictures which was fine until the famous updated losing apps and messing with others. I'll put one up. Sorry for going on and on thanks again.


----------

